# Why does nolva lower igf levels



## Zeek (Aug 3, 2012)

and most important why would anyone want to use this during pct, a time when you need your igf levels at least to normal levels to retain as much muscle as possible while wiaiting for natural levels to kick back in hormone wise


 Keep in mind that clomid does not impact igf level.s  .Nolvadex is what is called a selective estrogen agonist. This means that to some tissues it appears to be an estrogen. At other places breast tissue is another example, tamoxifen will bond to the estrogen receptor without actually flippin the on switch. This stops estrogenic acitivity at that site regardless of free estrogen levels becuase the receptor is road-blocked . The reason nolvadex is supposed to lower igf levels is becuase it appears to your liver as an estrogen like metabolite thereby bonding to and acitivating E receptors in you liver. Estrogen is a signal in your liver to lower the production of igf-1.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

So in your opinion the clomid/HGC combo should be enoguh for PCT?? or any other suggestion diffrent than the one I wrote


----------



## Zeek (Aug 3, 2012)

The saying there more ways to skin a cat really applies to PCT and recovery. So many different things are claiming success during PCT


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> So in your opinion the clomid/HGC combo should be enoguh for PCT?? or any other suggestion diffrent than the one I wrote




I like aromasin. Or testosterone


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like aromasin. Or testosterone



Guess Im with you on the testosterone, lol


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 3, 2012)

Alright guys, now I am confused. Why don't you lay out an appropriate PCT after a Test only cycle for me.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Lets say according with this thread that Aromasin and taromifen will be the call.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 3, 2012)

Nolvadex reduces IGF-1 production, which diminish the hypertrophic response. This IGF lowering effect is in fact one of the reasons for the use of tamoxifen to help with breast cancer. ER-negative breast cancer cells are responsive to IGF-1 (IGF-1 makes them grow), the fact that tamoxifen lowers circulating IGF-1 is the reason for its use as an anti-cancer medicine


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 3, 2012)

What is the point of PCT? Now when you answer that, what would you rather have, lower IGF-1 levels or a lowered pituitary sensitivity to gnrh? Especially when you can supplement IGF-1 in PCT.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anything wrong about a clomid only pct? Thats what im planning for this cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Anything wrong about a clomid only pct? Thats what im planning for this cycle.



hcg would still be a good thing to use.  Also, a supp, DAA.  its cheap and works.  not like clomid but for 15 bux for 30 days worth its worth the money.  

than toss in some igf DES to site growth.


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Anything wrong about a clomid only pct? Thats what im planning for this cycle.



i've done a clomid only pct and recovered fine.  it was from a test only cycle though, nothing too heavy but recovered normily.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Anything wrong about a clomid only pct? Thats what im planning for this cycle.



At least an AI with it, casue your cycle was not only test right??


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 1, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> At least an AI with it, casue your cycle was not only test right??



Ya ill be running clomid, hcg, adex on pct.
Cycle was test@500/week deca 75/week, switched to npp on the last month and dropped 1 week bfore test.


----------

